
Aerial Imagery: Assessing Dorian's Damage from the Air - infodocket
https://oceanservice.noaa.gov/news/sep19/dorian-imagery.html
======
bernierocks
I was on Grand Bahama island in Freeport last summer for my Brother-in-law's
wedding. We took a guided tour one day and there were still entire parts of
the city ravaged by the previous hurricane that came through.

China Town was uninhabitable and was just a bunch of collapsed buildings.

I can't imagine the damage there now.

